# problemas con kernel nuevos

## gabo_88

hola soy nuevo en esta cominidad 

hace muy poco que empece a utiliza gentoo con la idea de tener un nuevo desafio.

mi problema quisas esta mas alla de esta distribucion, sino con el kernel, cada que trato de instalar un kernel que sea superior a la vercion 2.6.24, esto solo me a dejado utilizar ubuntu 8.04 (lo que me tiene un poco cansado), me da un kernel panic y al hacer arracar gentoo no fue la esepcion. pense que si compilava un kernel, podria hacerlo funcionar.

bueno mi computador es un p4 de 2.26 ghz socket 478 con 512 mb en ram ddr una placa pcchips m909g , un nvidia gfoce fx 5200 con 256 mb ddr.

bueno si necesitan mas datos solo posteenlos

de antemano muchas gracias por su tiempoh

----------

## will198

Hola,

Así sin más datos yo diría que te falta compilar dentro del kernel (en lugar de como módulo) los controladores de tu disco duro y del sistema de ficheros... en la config por defecto de los kernel suelen venir como módulos los controladores de los discos duros...

Ubuntu utiliza una herramienta como el initrc o algo asó (creo que tengo alzheimer) para que no sea necesario compilar denrtro del kernel algunos controladores, pero en gentoo te recomiendo aprendas que modulos tiene que estar dentro del kernel para que arranque

En este post a mi me explicaron (en los últimos post) que opciones tienes que poner para compilar dentro del kernel los módulos de los discos duros:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789660-highlight-.html

Te lo dejo por si te puede ayudar...

Si no seguro que alguno de los figuras que hay por aquí te echa una mano, en cualquier caso quizás ayude si explicas como compilas el kernel, si pones el menú del grub, etc

Un saludo

edito: no es initrc, sino initramfs (o eso creo)

----------

## pelelademadera

claro, deberias instalar con * en el kernel el driver ich de intel. al igual que el de ext3/4 o el de reiser o el sistema de ficheros que uses.

si no haces eso, deberias hacer un mkinitrd que por ahi se te va a complicar

----------

## i92guboj

Un problema muy común al pasar de un kernel tan antiguo a uno moderno es la migración IDE->[P/S]ATA.

En otras palabras, es muy probable que un disco que en 2.6.24 se llamaba hda se llame ahora sda (o sdb, o lo que corresponda, según las unidades que tengas instaladas). Ésto es así porque ahora todos los discos, incluídos los viejos IDE, se controlan usando drivers nuevos, basados en el subsistema SCSI, en lugar de los antiguos driver IDE.

Si ese es el caso, tendrás que revisar tu grub.conf y tu /etc/fstab y asegurarte de que todas las rutas apuntan al lugar correcto.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Como ya dicen debes colocar los controladores de tu HD como * y no como modulo, por otra parte te comento que hasta tengo la misma nvidia y para que te funcione con los kernels nuevos no compiles nada de nvidia dentro del kernel y coloca en el /etc/portage/package.mask 

```
>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.0.0
```

 ya que este es el ultimo driver de nvidia que funcionara para esa tarjeta, los más nuevos no funcionan. se que cuando logres iniciar la maquina vas a pegar el grito por eso ja ja ja ja

----------

## gabo_88

bueno como will198 dijo que faltaban datos para poder analizar mejor el problema 

les entrego lo que dice este kernel panic:

"kernel panic-not syncing: vfs : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2.0)"

"pid: 1, comm:swapper not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1" 

Creo que si tiene muxo que ver con las compilacion del kernel.

de todas formas voy a seguir sus recomendaciones.

muchas gracias 

PD: luego publico mis resultados

----------

## ensarman

solo es compilar en el kernel los drivers de disco duro, los drivers ata y los filesystems que se han de usar, asumo que estas usando ext3 entonces compila como <*> en el kernel el soporte ext3 y no como <M>

----------

## pelelademadera

o puede que tenga razon i92guboj...

chequea que en la linea de /boot/grub/menu.lst este como 

kernel *** root=/dev/sd*# y no hd*#

----------

## gabo_88

bueno al final partió gentoo, aunque solo pude con genkernel, bueno de todas formas voy a seguir compilando a mano para evitar tener tantos modulos 

muchas gracias a todos y saludos.

----------

